# Highend PC Zusammenbau



## YANKOO123 (12. November 2016)

Moin, ich würde gerne meinen PC umbauen bzw. neubauen, da mein aktueller öfters hängt bzw. mir zu langsam ist. Ich nutze oft sehr viele Anwendungen parallel (Chrome, Firefox, Spotify, Photoshop, Cloudsysteme, Hintergrundprogramme, irgendein Spiel etc.), sprich mein System wird quasi permanent belastet, mal mehr mal weniger. Seit ich meine neuen 2560×1440 27 Zoll Bildschirme habe, habe ich auch Probleme mit neueren Games wie dem neuen Call of Duty, da würde ich gerne mal hören wie ihr den Unterschied von der GTX 1070 zur GTX 1080 seht und was ihr mir empfehlen würdet. Neben Gaming nutze ich auch oft z.B. Photoshop oder Lightroom, wo die Dateien gerne mal größer werden, weswegen ich 32 GB RAM brauche. Dann habe ich gesehen, dass die M2 SSD´s groß im Kommen sind und deutlich schneller als die aktuellen SSD´s (?), deswegen würde ich mir so eine auch einbauen. Ich liste mal mein aktuelles System und meine Vorstellung fürs neue System auf. Wenn ihr Ideen zur Verbesserung habt oder irgendwas seht, was nicht zusammen passt, bitte ich um eure Ratschläge.

alt:

- Intel Core i7 4770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1150 BOX
- 650 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Modular 80+ Gold
- Fractal Design Define R4 gedämmt Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz
- 4096MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 2xDVI / 1xHDMI 2.0 / 3xDisplayPort (Retail)
- MSI Z87-G45 Gaming Intel Z87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail
- 256GB Samsung 840 Pro Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC Toggle (MZ-7PD256BW)
- Samsung Basic MZ-7KE1T0BW 850 Pro interne SSD Festplatte 1TB (6,3 cm (2,5 Zoll), SATA III) schwarz 
- 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s
- LG Electronics GH24NS DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk
- EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 Tower Kühler
- 2x Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CML16GX3M2A1600C10) 
- System: Windows 7 64 bit
- 3x 27 Zoll Bildschirm in WQHD (2560×1440) 

neu:

- Intel Core i7 6800K 6x 3.40GHz So.2011-3 
- 2x 16GB G.Skill RipJaws VKB schwarz DDR4-3200 
- 512GB Samsung 960 Pro M.2 2280 NVMe PCIe 
- Asus X99-A II Intel X99 So.2011-3 Quad Channel DDR4 ATX Retail 

Übernehmen: Netzteil, Festplatten, Kühler, Gehäuse, Laufwerk, Bildschirme, Windows

Vom Netzteil habe ich wirklich keinen Schimmer gehabt, ich habe da einfach ein relativ beliebtes auf Mindfactory ausgesucht. Dort stand: 1x M.2 bis 2280, sprich das sollte funktionieren?! Dann würde ich gerne noch wissen wie es mit dem Arbeitsspeicher steht, inwiefern sich DDR3 zu DDR4 mit der im Vergleich höhere Frequenz verhält. Gibt es da einen Unterschied in der Praxis. Abschließend wäre es gut zu wissen ob die 650W vom Netzteil ausreichen? Mein aktueller PC ist nämlich ganz schön laut geworden, ich weiß nicht wirklich warum, würde da eventuell eine Wasserkühlung in Frage kommen? Wenn ihr sonst Ideen zu neuen Technologien von denen ich vielleicht nicht weiß habt, gerne schreiben! Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2016)

Was solls denn für eine Grafikkarte werden ? Oder soll die 970er bleiben ?

Was das Netzteil betrifft: Wenn es ein gutes Markennetzteil mit Zertifizierung ist, ist langen die 650 W aus. Sehe gerade Du hast 80+ Gold. Das dürfte locker langen. Bei irgendeinem 08/15 stehen zwar irgendwie die Wattzahlen drauf, verlassen kann man sich dann aber nicht darauf, daß das Netzteil im Bedarfsfalle und nicht nur in geringen Spitzenzeiten die Leistung liefert. Da sollte man dann wirklich schon zu Markenware greifen und dann mit Bronze/Silberzertifizierung. Das garantiert dann die entsprechende Leistung.

Beim neuen Board würde ich schon aufgrund der Zukunftssicherheit auf DDR4-RAM setzen. Das bringt im Endeffekt zwar nur 2-3% Mehrleistung ist aber optimiert für die neuen Boards. Zudem kostet der RAM nicht so extrem viel als daß man mit DDR3 so viel Geld einspart.

Auch beim Neuaufbau des Systems würde ich die Lüfter ersetzen. Die kosten nicht extremst viel mehr, es macht aber hier durchaus Sinn neuere, effizientere Modelle zu verwenden. Außerdem sind die Lüfter wenn sie ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel halten auch irgendwann einmal defektanfällig. Von daher.....

Bei der Konstellation würde ich übrigens wenn es das Budget hergibt die Nvidia 970 rauswerfen und gegen eine neue GPU aus der Pascal-Serie ersetzen. Ansonsten bildet die 970 in dem System dann einen Flaschenhals.

Bei der angestrebten Hardwarekonfiguration würde ich z.B. mindestens zu einer 1070 oder gar 1080 greifen (haben je 8 GB VRAM) und dann auch zu einem Modell mit Oc. Entweder (weil Asus-Board geplant) zu einem Asusmodell. Oder Du kannst auch ein Msi-Board mit OC-Funktion nehmen und dann zu einer Geforce GTX 1070 Gaming X oder Z oder zu einem entsprechenden Pendant der 1080er Modelle greifen. Z.B. ist meine MSI Geforce 1070 Gaming X ungefähr auf dem Leistungslevel einer (Vanilla) 1080. Die 1080 hat natürlich mehr Shadereinheiten, was man auch mit OC nicht ausgleichen kann. Aber leistungsseitig braucht sich das Modell vor der 1080 ansonsten nicht zu verstecken. 

Je nach Budget gibts auch Optionen darüber hinaus, die Richtung 1080ti oder gar Titan X gehen würden. Allerdings sollte man sich überlegen, ob einem z.B. als Extremfall die Titan X die über 1200 EUR (OC-Versionen kosten teils rund 1600 EUR wirklich Wert ist. Und auch die (noch kommende) 1080ti kostet dann je nach Hersteller und Variante sicher irgendwo Richtung 900 bis 1000 EUR.

SLI wäre auch eine Option aber auch da muß man sich überlegen ob man sich wirklich 2 Stück 1070 oder 1080 leisten will. Weil man da ebenfalls schon auf dem Level der Titan X landen würde.

Zumindestens was Oc betrifft macht es bei dem System imho durchaus auch Sinn, auf eine OC-Grafikkartenversion zu setzen, die allerdings auch meistens preislich über den Standardmodellen eingestuft ist. Das wäre imho die sinnvollere Option als eine Vanillaversion der entsprechenden GPU-Serie. Und meine MSI 1070 Gaming X z.B. ist auch vom Lüftergeräusch her sehr dezent. Ist auch der nächste Punkt.

Wenn Du allerdings eher auf AMD setzen willst müßtest Du Dich in dem Lager umschauen. Da fehlt mir aktuell seit der 4xxer Serie allerdings der wirkliche Überblick was man als Nachfolger einer 970 sinnvoll nutzen könnte. Meine letzte AMD-Karte war die R9 290. Denn wenn Umrüstung sollte diese natürlich auch in eine deutliche Mehrleistung münden.

Laute Lüfter könnten z.B. auf Defekte hindeuten. Oder auf starke Systembelastung (daß die Lüfter ständig auf Vollast laufen). Manchmal hilft auch eine Reinigung, daß die Luftzirkulation besser ist.

Wasserkühlung ist (wenn man das Budget hat und es einen wirklich um die letzten db-Senkungen geht natürlich der Kardinalsweg). Kostet aber halt auch deutlichst mehr als gute Lüfter. Und da würde ich auch nur zu Markenware greifen.


----------



## svd (12. November 2016)

Persönlich halte ich alles, was über weitere 16GB RAM (wenn's schon sein muss) und eine GTX1080 hinausgeht, für irrsinnig. 

Im Zuge der Hardwareänderungen dann noch das Betriebssystem frisch installieren und gut ist.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2016)

Für den PC würde auch ein 500W-Be Quiet Dark Power LOCKER reichen. 

 M.2: davon halte ich sehr wenig. Du hast zwar bei den teuren Modellen, die ca doppelt so viel pro GB kosten wie die 2,5-Zoll-SSDs. etwa 4-5 mal mehr MB/s, aber das wichtige bei einer SSD ist die Zugriffszeit von quasi Null, und die hast du auch mit ner normalen SSD. Die Fälle, in denen du wirklich von den reinen MB/s profitierst, werden extrem wenige sein. zB wenn du ein Projekt lädst, was aktuell vielleicht 10 Sekunden dauert, dann dürfte ein großer Teil gar nicht auf den Datenfluss, sondern auf das Entpacken und Initiieren fallen. 

 Nun zum Rest: da musst du Dich echt mal GENAU erkundigen, was es bringt und ob es Dir das Wert ist. Bei dem, was du beschreibst, scheint es vlt wirklich was zu bringen, den eigentlich für Privatleute unsinnigen Sockel 2011-3 zu nehmen. Denn du scheinst ja oft viel gleichzeitig zu machen, mit Rendering usw., da kann es schon sein, dass die echten 6 Kerne und 12 Threads was bringen. Du kannst ja zB mal hier schauen: https://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/intel-core-i7-6950x-6800k-test/ da sind Zusammenfassungen, aber auch Einzeltests dabei inkl. dem 6800K, ZB hier Anwendungen https://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/intel-core-i7-6950x-6800k-test/4/#diagramm-cinebench-r15. Bei "Gesamtrating" kannst Du auch einzelne Anwendungen/Benchmarks einblenden. Du musst Dir halt im Klaren sein, dass der 6800K in vielen Dingen nicht schneller als der 4770K ist, zB in Games. In dem Test fehlt der 4770K zwar, aber du kannst den 4770K in etwa zwischen dem Xeon 1231 und dem i7-4790K platzieren. Es kann aber durchaus sein, dass Du eben wegen der mehr Threads manchmal KEINE "Einbrüche" bei der Leistung hast, die Du mit nur 8 Threads dann doch hättest. Es kann aber auch sein, dass es kaum was bringt und dich dann mal eben 900€ kostet.

 zum RAM: also, nur WEGEN DDR4 hast du im Vergleich zu Sockeln mit DDR3 an sich so gut wie keinen Vorteil, wobei es aber in manchen Anwendungen am Ende doch etwas bringen kann. Wenn also DDR4, dann ruhig 3000 oder 3200 beim Takt wählen. Mainboard: die Sockel 2011-3 Boards sind ja alle sauteuer, das billigste kostet schon mehr als ein gutes OC-Board für den Sockel 1150/51. Aber das Asus ist noch okay, WENN man eh schon so viel ausgibt. 



 Alles in allem würde ich aber mal an Deiner Stelle zuerst mal nur die Grafikkarte wechseln und vlt auch 16GB mehr RAM einbauen, da es bei Dir ja viele Dinge sind, die offen sind, inkl. auch mal viel RAM-Bedarf durch Einzelprojekte - vielleicht zeigt sich am Ende, dass allein da schon zuerst mal reicht. Eine GTX 1080 ist dabei ca 15-20% schneller als eine GTX 1070 bei WQHD, kostet aber direkt ca 50% Aufpreis. Das musst du selber wissen, ob das okay für Dich ist.


----------



## Batze (12. November 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Persönlich halte ich alles, was über weitere 16GB RAM (wenn's schon sein muss) und eine GTX1080 hinausgeht, für irrsinnig.
> 
> Im Zuge der Hardwareänderungen dann noch das Betriebssystem frisch installieren und gut ist.


Nicht unbedingt. gerade wenn er sehr viel auf einmal macht sind bei den günstigen RAM Preise etwas mehr gar nicht so schlecht. Auch wenn er mal z.B. Videos aufnimmt und schneidet sind mehr RAM gar nicht so schlecht, und wie gesagt, kostet doch kaum noch was.


----------



## svd (12. November 2016)

Ich meine ja eh _weitere_ 16GB RAM, also 32GB insgesamt. 

Aber es geht darum, dass ich einen ziemlich jungen Haswell-Core-i7 , vlt gar unübertaktet, nicht einfach so austauschen würde. 
Ich meine, wer mutet einer GTX970, die schon mit FullHD Probleme haben kann, eine Auflösung von 4,4k zu und schiebt den Leistungsverlust auf den Prozessor? 
Und gibt, anstatt der eben zusätzlichen 16GB RAM und einer Grafikkarte, die mit 3x WQHD besser zurecht kommt, Geld für ein 2011-3er-System aus?

Falls mir acht Threads echt nicht reichten, würde ich noch ein wenig auf Zen, Kaby Lake oder Cannonlake warten, je nachdem, wer zuerst einen physischen Acht-
oder Zehnkerner (plus Hyper-Threading) zu angemessenen Preisen (<500€) anbietet.


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2016)

Daß die 970er nicht mit unter Ersatz aufgeführt wurde hat mich auch stutzig gemacht. Die stand aber auch nicht bei den zu übernehmenden Teilen. Aber ja, ich würde wohl die 970er auf jedem Fall rausschmeißen.


----------



## svd (12. November 2016)

Heh, gefragt wurde schon nach der GTX1070 oder GTX1080, mit Empfehlungen, also können wir davon ausgehen, dass die Grafikkarte schon mitgewechselt wird.

Wie schätzt du deine 1070 ein? 3x WQHD wird nicht drin sein, oder? Da wird wohl eine GTX1080 her müssen. Bzw., falls sie im Frühjahr erscheinen sollte, eine GTX1080Ti. 
Und da würde ich eher Geld reinstecken, als für den Unterbau per se. Wenn, wie gesagt, eh schon ein Core-i7 am Werkeln ist, der sich meist auf 4.2 GHz und höher übertakten lässt.


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2016)

also 3xWQHD zu schaffen halte ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich. Es sei denn es ist Solitär.   Zocke auf FHD, teils mit Downsampling. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Sauberkeit des Ports an. Bei schlampiger Umsetzung knallen die FPS selbst ohne Downsampling von oben nach unten wie im Flipperautomaten.   Hatte zwar bislang noch nicht unspielbares aber bei Mafia 3 ist von 35 bis 90 FPS alles drin.  BF1 läuft da mit 110-120 FPS, in Spitze 140 FPS deutlich stabiler. 

Für 3x WQHD würde ich sogar eher eine 1080ti in Erwägung ziehen oder eine OC-1080. Ob eine Vanilla 1080 für 3 x WQHD langt wage ich arg zu bezweifeln. Kommt natürlich auf das zu verarbeitende Material an.

Meine OC-1070 hat ja eigentlich schon Leistungswerte einer Vanilla 1080.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2016)

Ich verstehe das so, dass er bei Gaming nur EINEN der Monitore nutzt und vlt auf den anderen beiden irgendwas anderes laufen hat, was aber für die Spieleleistung der Grafikkarte nicht relevant wäre. Bei zwei mal WQHD wäre man ja schon fast bei 4k, und da wird es selbst mit einer GTX 1080 schon eng...  dazu gibt es heute auch hier ein Special Gamingspaß in 4k - Wertvolle Tipps und Upgrade-Beratung


----------



## YANKOO123 (12. November 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich versuche mal ein wenig auf die Antworten einzugehen und meine neuen Fragen einzubringen:

Netzteil: Also mein Netzteil scheint noch ziemlich gut zu sein, habe es mal mit der aktuellen Serie verglichen, diese ist auf jeden Fall bei gleicher Leistung leiser sein. Ist halt die Frage ob dies die Ursache für das Lautstärkeproblem ist.

RAM: Beim RAM habe ich 3200 Hz genommen, weil diese anscheinend am besten vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe kauft man vier 8 GB Riegel, damit man Quad Channel nutzen kann um das Maximum rauszuholen?! 32 GB sind muss!

Mainboard + Grafikkarte: 
Das mit dem Asus Model war nur ein Beispiel, ich habe jetzt mal eine beliebte Grafikkarte ausgewählt: 
8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 
Dazu würde ja sicher gut ein MSI Mainboard passen, da habe ich jetzt mal ein MSI X99A Tomahawk Intel X99 
ausgesucht. Meine Frage wäre, was denn ein MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON besser kann, dieses kostet ca. 50 € mehr. Oder ist das nur Geldmacherei? Ist das Mainboard Turboboost fähig?


Prozessor: Warum ist der 2011-3 Sockel unsinnig für Privatleute? Soweit ich mich informiert habe ist der 6800K zur Zeit das beste was man fürs Geld kriegen kann wenn man viel Leistung will. Natürlich ist der Mainboardpreis unattraktiv, das verstehe ich. Mal zur Belastung meines Systems: Jetzt wenn ich gerade nichts besonderes mache habe ich eine CPU-Auslastung von 10-20% und 7-11 GB RAM, falls das nützlich zu wissen ist.

Nochmal zur Klarstellung, ich will nur auf einem Bildschirm zocken, nicht auf allen 3!


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2016)

YANKOO123 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich versuche mal ein wenig auf die Antworten einzugehen und meine neuen Fragen einzubringen:
> 
> Netzteil: Also mein Netzteil scheint noch ziemlich gut zu sein, habe es mal mit der aktuellen Serie verglichen, diese ist auf jeden Fall bei gleicher Leistung leiser sein. Ist halt die Frage ob dies die Ursache für das Lautstärkeproblem ist.


 Das kannst du sehr einfach mal cheken. WENN ein NT laut ist, dann eher "nach hinten raus" - bau also da mal ne Art "Schallschutzwand" hinter dem PC. Wird es dann viel leiser? Oder noch ne einfachere Lösung: einfach mal, wenn es laut wird, PC aufmachen. Dann vorsichtig mal die Lüfter anhalten - wird es leiser, dann ist DER Lüfter schuld. An sich sind bei modernen PCs - wenn es erst bei Last laut wird - immer CPU- oder Grafikkartenlüfter schuld. Manchmal auch Gehäuselüfter, aber nur dann, wenn sie übers Board Temperaturabhängig gesteuert werden und recht günstig waren.

Das Netzteil ist aber ja maximal 4-4,5 Jahre alt- würde mich sehr wundern, wenn es die Ursache ist, außer es ist total verstaubt.



> RAM: Beim RAM habe ich 3200 Hz genommen, weil diese anscheinend am besten vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sind. Und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe kauft man vier 8 GB Riegel, damit man Quad Channel nutzen kann um das Maximum rauszuholen?! 32 GB sind muss!


 du kannst 2 oder 4 Riegel nehmen. Bei 2 hast du Dualchannel, bei 4 Quad, wenn das Board das unterstützt. Da kenn ich mich aber nicht aus. Aber an sich egal, denn das Board ja eh 8 RAM-Slots, und zwei "muss" man nur dann nehmen, wenn das Board nur 4 Slots hätte und man vlt mal nachrüsten will. Dann macht es Sinn, dass noch zwei Slots frei sind. Bei 8 vorhanden Slots stellt sich das Problem aber eh nicht.i



> Mainboard + Grafikkarte:
> Das mit dem Asus Model war nur ein Beispiel, ich habe jetzt mal eine beliebte Grafikkarte ausgewählt:
> 8192MB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X
> Dazu würde ja sicher gut ein MSI Mainboard passen, da habe ich jetzt mal ein MSI X99A Tomahawk Intel X99
> ausgesucht. Meine Frage wäre, was denn ein MSI X99A GAMING PRO CARBON besser kann, dieses kostet ca. 50 € mehr. Oder ist das nur Geldmacherei? Ist das Mainboard Turboboost fähig?


 die teuren Board haben halt noch "feinere" Optionen, oder manchmal auch so was wie zB 2x M.2, oder SLI-Fähigkeit bei vollem x16-Speed. Aber wenn du einfach nur nen starken PC willst und beim Übertakten nicht weinst, nur weil du 0,05 GHz weniger weit kommst als mit dem teureren Board, macht es keinen Sinn, nochmal 50€ rauszuhauen.



> Prozessor: Warum ist der 2011-3 Sockel unsinnig für Privatleute? Soweit ich mich informiert habe ist der 6800K zur Zeit das beste was man fürs Geld kriegen kann wenn man viel Leistung will.


 Er ist aber nur in wenigen Anwendungen schneller, die für so gut wie keinen "Normaluser" relevant sind. Deswegen dann direkt 100€ mehr für die CPU und 100€ mehr fürs Board auszugeben wäre dämlich, erst Recht wenn man vlt gar nicht übertakten will, weil man dann nämlich sogar eher 250-300€ sparen kann. Eine Ausnahme ist es eben, wenn ganz sicher weißt, dann man Anwendungen hat, die man oft nutzt und die davon profitieren UND wo einem der Vorteil den Aufpreis auch Wert ist. Wenn zB ein Rendervorgang statt 20 Minuten dann eben 18 Minuten dauert, oder wenn ein Projekt in 15 statt 17 Sekunden lädt.ist das vielen Leuten zu teuer, deswegen 200€ mehr zu zahlen.  Und in Spielen ist der 6800K eben NICHT schneller als ein 4770K. 



> Natürlich ist der Mainboardpreis unattraktiv, das verstehe ich. Mal zur Belastung meines Systems: Jetzt wenn ich gerade nichts besonderes mache habe ich eine CPU-Auslastung von 10-20% und 7-11 GB RAM, falls das nützlich zu wissen ist.


 also, es kann dann eben gut sein, dass du keinerlei Vorteil vom 6800k hast. Wenn du nur so eine Auslastung hast, dann ist mit auch völlig unklar, wo und warum du unzufrieden bist ^^  Was genau ist denn das Problem?


----------

